# Red interior value.



## John200871 (Mar 25, 2014)

Would anybody be interested in full red interior? If so about how much is it worth? The top of the rear seat black piece has the corners peeling


----------



## mrapex (Sep 14, 2019)

John200871 said:


> Would anybody be interested in full red interior? If so about how much is it worth? The top of the rear seat black piece has the corners peeling


I know this is a long shot howver I am interested in the red Leather seats...don't suppose you still have them?


----------

